# Who wants Troy Murphy for free?



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Has 6 years and $65-70 million remaining on his fresh contract extension. I get the feeling his pathetic defense and lack of intimidation in the paint has already made Mullin regret the extension. 

Golden State drafted 6-8 PF Ike Diogu and 6-10 PF Chris Taft in this year's draft. Andris Biedrins also looks like he has a promising future at the 4 spot. Golden State may not mind giving us Troy Murphy for expiring contracts (Moochie, Weatherspoon) and possibly a 2nd rounder.

Murphy can rebound and shoot the mid range jumper with the best of them, but his defense is poor and he isn't the shot blocker we would like next to Yao. However, he could be very effective running the pick and pop with McGrady and keeping defenses from collapsing on Yao. Murphy is also an extremely efficient rebounder. Is he worth the money? Probably not, but an ample replacement for the aging Juwan Howard. With Murphy we could have our 'bruiser' PF coming off the bench and sharing minutes at the 4.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Has 6 years and $65-70 million remaining on his fresh contract extension. I get the feeling his pathetic defense and lack of intimidation in the paint has already made Mullin regret the extension.
> 
> Golden State drafted 6-8 PF Ike Diogu and 6-10 PF Chris Taft in this year's draft. Andris Biedrins also looks like he has a promising future at the 4 spot. Golden State may not mind giving us Troy Murphy for expiring contracts (Moochie, Weatherspoon) and possibly a 2nd rounder.
> 
> Murphy can rebound and shoot the mid range jumper with the best of them, but his defense is poor and he isn't the shot blocker we would like next to Yao. However, he could be very effective running the pick and pop with McGrady and keeping defenses from collapsing on Yao. Murphy is also an extremely efficient rebounder. Is he worth the money? Probably not, but an ample replacement for the aging Juwan Howard. With Murphy we could have our 'bruiser' PF coming off the bench and sharing minutes at the 4.


 the first sentence is the reason why I dont want this to happen...

Houston has to reup Yao...that will be 3 big contracts on this team


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Every NBA team can afford to pay 3 players huge dollars and the rest of their salary would go to supporting cast. If it is not Troy then, we would have room to take on somebody else making mad cash.

The question is who???????????/


----------



## AussieWarriorFan! (May 30, 2005)

I'm not sure that Troy's extension was that much, but it would be close!

You won't be able to get Troy for next to nothing IMO, you'll have to give up SOMETHING valuable!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

if Troy can stay healthy I'd love to have him. He's a great fit as a 3rd scoring option, and grabs a ton of rebounds. Not a shotblocker nor a great defender, but he gets the job done. Plus he's still young and has potential to get even better.

With that said his contract is a little scary, I'd rather look at other options first.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Troy Murphy is not the answer to Houston's problems, mainly Yao's constant foul trouble.
The Rockets need a rebounder and a defender to help out Yao

If the Rockets are gonna have a 3rd max contract, I'd rather they spend the money on a PG


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

WTChan said:


> Troy Murphy is not the answer to Houston's problems, mainly Yao's constant foul trouble.
> The Rockets need a rebounder and a defender to help out Yao
> 
> If the Rockets are gonna have a 3rd max contract, I'd rather they spend the money on a PG


i think booby sura and luther head are enough at the point and i think we're too much over the cap for another max contract but if i'm wrong i would like a big blocking and rebounding PF who has range and thats asking alot :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Murphy's a shot blocker? Really? I haven't seen many Warriors games, and I've never gotten the impression he is a good defensive player


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

You're kidding yourself if you think the Rockets can get Murphy for 'free'. A double-double machine doesn't grow on trees, even one with poor defensive ability.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

It would be an interesting option if it wasn't for how much money the guy is making.


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

There is a reason why they drafted two pf's.........


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

I don't think the Warriors are "giving" up on Murphy. Diogu/Murphy will be great because Diogu will draw doubles in the post and Murphy is a wonderful spot up shooter. Taft is a project for the future (and probable NBDL this year) and Biedrins plays the 5, where he will split time with Foyle and Murphy.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

Chalie Boy said:


> There is a reason why they drafted two pf's.........


Well, even if Mullin does regret that extension and likes to get rid of Murphy for just expiring deals, he will then play the market and later realized: "Hey! There are 5 teams out there who could use and are interested in Murphy. Why not ask for more?"


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Why would the Warriors give Troy away . I think hes a stud , one of the most underated players in the league


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

The reason the Warriors drafted two PFs is, I think, because outside of Murphy and a raw Andris Biedrins, they have zero big guys who can play at all.

There weren't any centers to choose from in the second round. They just need big bodies.


----------

